# mud splashing on siding



## mark18 (Feb 16, 2008)

The eaves on our roof don't hang over very far, so we have a problem with mud splashing up onto our siding.   Is there a way to prevent this from happening?

It is especially bad with our shed with lp panel siding.  The old siding had to be replaced because all around it, the bottom 6" had rotted and I don't want that to happen again.  All house siding is anywhere from 6" to 18" from the ground.  The shed siding is about 3" to 6" from the ground.  Building up the earth along the foundation to slope it away from the siding might be difficult on the shed.

I'm assuming that sloping the ground away from the house will help, but before I put in all the labor, I thought I'd ask for any advice on how to do it...

angle of slope, how far away from the house should the slope run, ground cover, best type of ground cover, some sort of flashing?

If anyone had dealt with this, I'd appreciate the advice.

Thanks


----------



## ToolGuy (Feb 16, 2008)

You could use wood chips or gravel to cover the dirt so it's doesn't splash up when the water hits it. Would look nice too.


----------



## guyod (Feb 17, 2008)

Gutters would be the best thing for your house. Over time just about any ground cover will have a line cut through it where the water falls and pull up mud.


----------

